# New wood in Waterton



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

There are a few trees that have fallen into Waterton. One of which is in the lower part of Green Bridge right next to the last hole. It takes away the left line at the bottom. Be very careful as it has two 'prongs' like an upside down V in the water which would be perfect for catching/pinning a boater.

There is another tree in the water but it is not in any of the features it is in one of the pools I just forget which one it is very obvious.


----------

